# First night inside and already taking charge.



## Frostyangel (Jul 17, 2004)

Ok well I just brought back in a former indoor cat (Here is the details) Well my 19 month old daughter hasn't felt very well. We live in a small place so her toddler bed is in our bedroom, but when she is sick she wants to lay in bed with me. She woke up at about 4 in the morning (the first night that the cat was back indoors) Siame was in the bedroom taking a break from her kittens and Amber started to go crazy laughing and stuff. Well I brought her to my bed (no she came on her own I allowed her to stay there lol) and Siame decided she was gonna join us (please know I only have a full size bed, my husband is already taking up half of it, then I am on my side with a toddler next to me and a cat walking on all of us, I must admit it was fun). I turned on the TV in our room (normally amber will go back to sleep when she lays with me and the TV is on) but now there was the cat for her to be interested in. She laughed and wanted to sit up, and pet and play and when I would make her lay down she would cry and scream and throw a fit. (which made my husband none too happy cause he had to get up to go to work) Finally Siame (either sensing my dilima or growing tired of it herself) Climbed back over us sat on Ambers belly and looked my daughter in the face. THen she licked her cheeks and even playfully nibbled on her hair for a minute all while amber petted her (and giggled the whole time) Finally Siame got up and left the room. Amber seemed to be satisfied and went right to sleep after that.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Awwww, how cute  Are you guys going to keep Siame? It sounds like she loves you guys already


----------



## Frostyangel (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh yeah we are definately gonna keep her. She used to be so agressive when she was forced to be outside but has calmed down so much since she has been brough back in she is downright loving. Sge will come in and lay in my bed for a while but normally goes back to her kittens after a little while. She is a great cat. I am gonna keep one of her kittens too.


----------



## Frostyangel (Jul 17, 2004)

(stupid browser and its double posts :?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I am so happy for all of you  It is amazing how much a cats personality can change for the better once they get a little love and tlc. That is what I love so much about taking in shelter animals or animals off the street. It is so wonderful to watch them transform.....here is a paragraph I wrote in another thread about some of my rescues:

That is so weird....I guess I am just one of the "lucky" ones Every animal I have ever owned, with the exception of my beagle, Bandit, has come from the shelter, and most of them were considered "unadoptable". Prince, who lives with my mom now, I got about 5 years ago when he was about 9. They told me he had been on the streets his entire life, had not been neutered until about a week before, was aggressive, not house-trained, etc. I fell in love with him though, and he is SUCH a neat cat. He is the one I said acts like a dog........we have never had any problems with him. Ashley was beaten HORRIBLY before I adopted her, and that was the only human contact she had. Now she is my sweetest cat.....she just wants to be loved. She is my princess, the lady of the house, and her manners are IMPECCABLE. My dog, Howie, was 12 when we adopted him 2 years ago....we had no idea what his history wasand we were told he wouldn't live more than a few months, and that he had severe arthritis, a paralyzed trachea, tons of growths, a heart murmur, etc., well, he is still going full speed Happy as ever. He has never had an accident, has the patience of a SAINT, especially with small children, and loves us to death. I could go on and on about the great experiences I have had adopting from the shelter....it is such a good feeling. When I walk into a shelter I know my next soul-mate is waiting for me, somewhere inside. And now when I think back, it brings me to tears thinking about Howie, or Ashley, or any of them sleeping on cold cement in a cage, without me there to protect them, waiting to be killed. Its too bad you have had so many bad experiences 


Thanks for taking her in


----------



## Frostyangel (Jul 17, 2004)

Ianthe said:


> He has never had an accident, has the patience of a SAINT, especially with small children, and loves us to death.


That is Siame all the way. She used to run from Amber when she was outside but now she goes right to her and rubs against her legs. Amber even trys to pick her up and Siame is VERY patient, she tolerates it and just walks away when Amber is done. She even allows amber to pet her kittens. (amber once tried to pick them up and got a light "warning scratch" nowhere near the damage she could have done.) As long as Siame is with the kittens she will let Amber pet them (she does have a delicate touch, and don't pound on animals like alot of young children do) 

Its amazing to see Siame so tender and loving, even sociable compared to only a few days ago.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

It really is amazing how much a cat's personality can change when they no longer have to fend for their lives in the outdoors. I glad that you are taking such good care of Siame. (My mom's fried has a siamese of the same name)


----------

